# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Yul Brynner 'Westworld' Animatronic by Nick Marra Studios, Los Angeles, California

## Airicist

Author - Nick Marra

"Westworld", sci-fi film, Michael Crichton, 1973, USA

----------


## Airicist

Yul Brynner 'Westworld' Animatronic by Nick Marra Studios

Published on Apr 2, 2015




> Video of Nick Marra's absolutely breathtaking animatronic of Yul Brynner from the film 'Westworld' in action. Westworld was one of the films that set the stage for how humans act as robots on film. I have followed this since it's inception, and I really must say, it truly is incredible. He did not miss one single detail. And the likeness is perfect.

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic 'Westworld' Gunslinger Robot! 

Published on Apr 7, 2015




> Behold, Westworld's Gunslinger--the original Terminator as portrayed by the great Yul Brynner. At Monsterpalooza, we chat with sculptor Nick Marra about his amazing portrait of the character. This silicone sculpture not only captures Brynner's likeness, but is mechanized to reveal his true robot face in spectacular fashion. Draw!

----------

